# Looking to Join the Trade Through IBEW Union



## CMvan46 (May 6, 2012)

First off I apologize if this isn't the right section but after reading through a lot most topics of this kind seem to be posted here.

Anyway I live just outside Vancouver, BC and after 2 1/2 years of university I decided I hated what I was doing and so I left. I've come to electrician and I'm quite sure this is a job I'd like to do.

Anyway after a lot of research I came across the IBEW union and found out the local closest to me (Local 213) has a training centre attached and they actually run the training there. Preference for their apprentices is given to those who complete their 4 month + 10 week work experience course that includes level 1 training. Now as I said I was going to school for the last two and a half years for physiotherapy and was working at a car dealership for all that time and have absolutely 0 experience in a related field other than what my granddad has shown me. He was a former lineman here.

I've read a lot about the IBEW and it seems to be a good union and my family has always been union people and I am a fan. I had very good marks in high school and have already been asked to come in for the test on June 23rd. If I get 70% or higher I'll be asked to come in for an interview following that. I've seen a lot of the topics here about the test and it doesn't seem like the hardest stuff in the world.

Basically I'm looking for some advice to give me the best shot at getting in. They told me they don't get a lot of applicants there as it's most advertised (20-25 applicants for 16 spots) and my marks blow away what's required but the lack of experience is concerning me. I've been looking for something but there just isn't much entry level stuff here right now....they all want experience. 

If I don't get in there, there are two schools here with good reputations that offer the same sort of program except of course it's not union. Would it be possible to start my apprenticeship through one of those schools and apply as an apprentice to the union and if so what are the odds of that working out?

Anyway I'm just looking for any general advice for starting out with this. Sorry for my novel.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Regardless of your lack of experience, you must give it a shot. What's the worst they'll say? If the answer is no, you just go back to plan B and try again if it suits you.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

CMvan46 said:


> First off I apologize if this isn't the right section but after reading through a lot most topics of this kind seem to be posted here.
> 
> Anyway I live just outside Vancouver, BC and after 2 1/2 years of university I decided I hated what I was doing and so I left. I've come to electrician and I'm quite sure this is a job I'd like to do.
> 
> ...


Cool you are a good writer :thumbup:

Think about it if you are a good writer then you can be one hell of a good Electrician.

I wish you good luck and Welcome to the forum...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CMvan46 (May 6, 2012)

Wow, read one other thread and two people replying at 1 am. Thanks.

I'm absolutely going to try out at the union and see how that all pans out but I was just looking for any general info that might help me out with having the best chance at getting in. 

The other worry that I have, mostly stemming from some threads here, is the lack of work at times. I don't know how many Canadians or Vancouverites there are on these forums but should this be a big worry up here?


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

CMvan46 said:


> Wow, read one other thread and two people replying at 1 am. Thanks.
> 
> I'm absolutely going to try out at the union and see how that all pans out but I was just looking for any general info that might help me out with having the best chance at getting in.
> 
> The other worry that I have, mostly stemming from some threads here, is the lack of work at times. I don't know how many Canadians or Vancouverites there are on these forums but should this be a big worry up here?


Couldn't comment on union, as there isn't a lot of that around here, but for the past 14 years, my boss has kept himself and at least 4 guys steadily employed in Southern Alberta, without getting involved in oilpatch work. We get a good mix of different work experiences(industrial, commercial, construction/renovation and service). With lots of the timber industry in BC, plus the potential for that oil pipeline headed for the coast, I imagine they're keeping busy. Actually, a guy that used to work out here at the Cargill plant as an electrical department supervisor just buggered off to BC to run maintenance at a sawmill.

In Western Canada, trades are pretty short on people. That, combined with the oilpatch, the logging industry, and some construction gearing up(in the Calgary region, anyway), tradesmen don't really go wanting for work.

Can't say regarding the union, though. Not a lot of that down here.


----------



## 604sparky (May 10, 2012)

Hey congratulations on deciding on a new career path, I found myself in a similar situation almost 6 years ago. Needless to say, I'm very glad i chose to pursue an apprenticeship in electrical.

I am a member of the IBEW local 213 and i came through the same pre apprenticeship program that you are testing for in June. Initially i had looked into the pre app program through BCIT but at the time i was looking to get into electrical work there was a 2 year wait list for that program. Waiting 2 years wasn't an option so i contacted the Union for advice and they referred me to their in program [obviously!]. I tested around November 06 and started the course in Jan 07. Th test is pretty straightforward, there was a math component, a physics component a written component also. When i signed up for the test the union had study material available for purchase for a small fee, contact them they likely still offer these materials if you are interested. I found that the test followed the material in the guides quite closely. When i tested i think there were around 40 applicants writing, so I figure the 20-25 applicants that they quoted you is probably on the low side. Again I found the interview pretty standard, you should keep in mind that you are interviewing to get into the preapp course not to get into the union itself. 

When you pass the course and you complete your 10 week work experience period ,you then have in a second interview where you have the choice to formally join the union apprenticeship program or you may decide that the union is not for you and go the open shop route. 

When i looked into joining the IBEW apprenticeship program you had to have completed one of these pre app programs first and i believe that is still the case now, however it does not have to be their program. A lot of colleagues of mine took the program that BCIT offers and joined the union apprenticeship program when they completed. The advantage that the union course has is the work experience portion of the program, where they place you with a contractor so at the least you can earn a bit of cash to pay back some of those costs associated with taking the course [ the course is expensive, i think after tuition, books and taxes it came to close to $6000]. Of course ,this gets your foot in the door at a company and if your contractor likes you could land a regular spot with that company. 

All things considered, i wouldn't change anything about how i did my apprenticeship. I was fortunate to enter the trade during a huge construction boom where all trades were in high demand. All but 2 classmates of mine were offered apprenticeships with the contractor that they did their work experience with when the program ended, and i am still with the the same contractor 5 years later as a journeyman . I haven't had to endure any layoffs due to work shortages other than the occasional few days off between projects. However keep in mind that construction is a cyclical industry and i know that alot of graduating classes that followed mine haven't been so lucky.

I hope i was able to answer a few of your questions, best of luck on the test and let us know how you do!


----------



## CMvan46 (May 6, 2012)

Wow that's great, thanks very much. 

I'll be buying the study guide next time I have a week day off as my letter says to do so in person. 

I haven't heard of any wait lists so far at BCIT or Kwantlen but I'll have to phone and specifically ask about that. I don't know why that possibility didn't cross my mind. I'd like to get going with this new career as soon as possible and in fact I kind of need to be in school as of September (medical insurance) so I think if the union program doesn't work out I'll be going the open shop route to start anyway. 

I luckily have a couple "ins" at the moment. My girlfriend's uncle is the Vice President at Ledcor and if I was quite desperate could do my apprenticeship in a union starting at $21/hr up north but it's brutal work and long days. My dad also works for the City of New West who have their own electrical department and of course are union as well. So its not like all hope is lost if I don't get into the IBEW but I certainly like the idea if doing my schooling through them and having my foot in the door at a good union. 

Thanks very much for all the responses, more than I was hoping for here.


----------

